# Login-Probleme bei jedem Spiel



## Froggl123 (9. Mai 2013)

Hey ho,

Ich hab seit ca. 1 Woche Login-Probleme bei jedem Online Spiel! (Hab es versucht bei League of Legends, Metin2, Diablo 3, usw.)

Bei jedem steht "Fehler beim Verbinden mit Server" oder "Verbindung mit Server konnte nicht hergestellt werden".

-Ich kann ganz normal patchen
-Browser funktioniert auch
-kein Proxy

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Hardware:
Windows 8
Geforce GT 635 2 GB
Intel i5
8 GB Ram


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. Mai 2013)

Überprüfe mal ob du nen virus hast.

Mfg


----------



## Froggl123 (9. Mai 2013)

Nichts zu finden :/
mfg


----------



## Promized (9. Mai 2013)

Hm mal im Router nachgeschaut? Generell irgendwelche Änderungen an der I-Net Leitung vorgenommen worden und somit evtl. falsche Ports oder sogar evtl. Firewallprobleme?


----------

